# L 20b



## mikeds03 (May 17, 2007)

hi everybody i bought a dune buggy that has a nissan l 20b engine on it . it needs a new connecting rod and piston i have looked everywhere on the net and cant find one . i could buy another vw engine but i want to use a nissan engine .dose any one know what engine will interchange with the l20b the only thing i need is the same bellhousing and flywheel to be the same. i can make motor mount work off any engine i just need it to bolt up to my tranny i have a adapter nissan to vw . thanks


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

if an L20b is working, get an l28 out of a datsun 280zx, trust me, it's worth the time.


----------

